# Rock Star INXS



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I've watched some of this and one thing i've noticed is that the performers are far superior to those that typically end up on American Idol. With AI if you're lucky you'll have two maybe three performers that are actually both talented and ready to handle the limelight. The group they've got for RS I think out of the original 15 they started with, 12 of them could front a rock band tomorrow and do a very good job. Of course one of the best things about AI is the comical auditions (heck as far as i'm concerned it might be the only good reason to watch it) and of course we didn't get to see any of the auditions for RS.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I really enjoyed it this week, and agree - that I'm really impressed with the talent of the people they picked to compete. And, I'm even more impressed with the way that INXS band members are coming across on television. I think it's going to be a fun ride if it lasts.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I've enjoyed it so far and agree there is some considerable talent among most of the hopefuls. There's about 3 that I would have gotten rid of immediately (Wil last night for one), but most of the others are pretty good, good enough for INXS? I'm not so sure. 

I don't have the names down yet, but Ty stands out from the crowd, a few of the other guys but I get confused on names, I'll have to see more episodes.

I don't really anticipate a female winning the final, it doesn't seem a good match with the band, nothing against females in rock music, but I just can't picture it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree JB. I'm also very impressed with the guy that rearranged and sang California Dreamin - the one that they had sing it again at the beginning of the results show. Those 2 just blew me away.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe someone could help me out..

What is the song that JD turned down last night and talked Jordis into singing instead of "We Are the Champions"? :grin: 

For some reason this is really bugging me, and I've looked for the answer everywhere and can't find it...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Spencer Davis Group's "Gimme Some Lovin'"


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Mark! :grin:


REALLY hoping JD doesn't completely blow it. :nono2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You and me both. I currently think he's the best talent there right now, followed closly by Ty, but this one could really break him.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So far i'm loving the hour-long performance shows, but the monday night half-hour I could do w/out. Seems to me most of the stuff they do on Monday's could be included on the wed eve half-hour as filler before they make the bottom three perform for their final judgement.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I disagree - I'm really enjoying the Mark Burnett-style behind the scenes show. I'd really like to see that kind of thing for American Idol as well.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree with you, Mark. I like all the extra stuff. Kinda adds to the drama and makes them that much more 'real' people.

Wow. :nono: That just sucked.  (Un?)Fortunately, so did some of the others.

I think the fans all like JD, so he'll probably squeak out at maybe 4th from last. I certainly like him. (He's the cutest. :sure: ) But I'll have to say Mig is kinda growing on me, and I thought that would _never_ happen. I also like Jordis, and apparently so does the band.

The one I _really_ can't stand (well, besides Tara) is Brandon. (AKA Daniel Boone, that was funny! !rolling) That guy CAN NOT sing!! :nono2:

One more comment.. Did that whole bit with JD's sister seem a wee bit planned to anyone???  (Or am I over-analyzing? )


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No doubt...last night was just about a total train wreck...Ty, Marty, Mig, Suzie and Jordis were on top of their game last night. The others...yikes.

JD - absolute disaster, the only thing worse he could have done would have been to go with his hip-hop rearrangement of it

Brandon - absolute disaster, he's got a southern rock-type voice and really is not a good fit at all for this band

Tara - ugh, once again. She just isn't getting any better

Jessica - boring...and really stupid looking outfit

Heather - I didn't know it was possible to butcher a song that badly...and what was she thinking trying to sing Sheryl Crow anyways...horrible choice

Deanna - has an interesting voice, but just doesn't know how to use it very well.

Daphna - don't get the outfit at all, and once again total butcher of the song. I think Brandon would have done much better with Rock the Kasbah.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

When I heard Daphna singing Rock the Casbah, I said to myself "hmmm...so that's what this song would've sounded like if Donna Summer had recorded it instead of the Clash"! :lol: :eek2: So far I think the only one that has been great every week has been Ty. And last night I think was the first night that the majority of them weren't at least good to very good. The first couple of weeks you could pretty much tell who would end up in the bottom three, this week it's hard to tell because so many of them were just "off".


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Because once again there was just so many very good to excellent performances last night. This show is going to ruin American Idol for me forever. It's probably a good thing Rock Star is only getting modest ratings, because if more people saw this and started expecting this level of performance out of contestants on that other show there could be trouble! :lol:


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Saw an article that the Mon show is being moved over to VH-1 and the season will end two weeks early (does that mean the "shocking" giving two the boot wasn't such a spur of the moment thing?)

I am enjoying this show a lot. I am also VERY impressed with the house band. It must be incredibly challenging for those guys to work with such a diverse stable of singers and songs and only a week to put it together to support the singer, but not get in the way. Tough!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, and I think it's supposed to be SUNDAY on VH1.

Yes, VH1 site says Sunday at 8 PM. I assume that's _Eastern_. (So 7 for us 'normal' folks.  )

I think it's good and bad that more people aren't watching. If more people WERE watching, then it would be too "common"! :grin: But bad because I don't want them to rush through it, of course, as I am REALLY enjoying this show.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I dunno, I wasn't really loving the Monday half-hour anyway, about the only thing I really cared about was when they showed who was picking what song and them practicing them a bit. Somehow as the former Monday night show (Sunday now) had a very "MTV reality show" feel to it (maybe that's why I didn't care for it) it's appropriate that it landed at VH-1. Overall I do wish this show was more popular though as it is certainly a superior product performance-wise over those other singing shows. Of coure that also could be my bias for rock over teeny-bopper pop showing as well :lol: Just think if this show went over well we could have Rock-Star: Queen, Rock Star: Nirvana.......Rock Star: (fill in your fav band that lost a lead singer here).


----------



## sleephead (Jul 26, 2005)

hey for those of you guys who watched rock star, who got kicked off on last week's episode?? i missed it.  did they pick the songs for the rest of them to sing yet?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tara was eliminated, and the picked the songs for this week last night on the VH1 segment.


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

We really don't watch these types of shows, but have been impressed with the quality of the singers and that good ROCK is being shown and played in prime time. Didn't think it would go on for more than six shows or so, and now think of it as going on forever. Must be just a filler show, but again it is rather good music that we never see in prime time. Thanks for TiVo it was easy to record, but didn't expect to be still be watching it. Most I expect didn't expect anything with music and signers this good. If it had been in HD it would have really rocked!


----------



## sleephead (Jul 26, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Tara was eliminated, and the picked the songs for this week last night on the VH1 segment.


ooo cool thanx for the info. i am watching it right now...marty just performed.... i loved it. i need to start remembering that they are showing reruns on vh1...i missed it. i don't like jessica's performance. i think shes gonna get kicked off next.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

VH1 doesn't show reruns. They showed the reality segment this week. Not sure if that's going to continue, or it it's going to move back to CBS.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I think the move to VH-1 for the half-hour reality pre-performance show is permanent. It was on 7 & 11 last sunday at my house, so that probably means 8 & 12 eastern.


----------



## sleephead (Jul 26, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> VH1 doesn't show reruns. They showed the reality segment this week. Not sure if that's going to continue, or it it's going to move back to CBS.


oooohhh... okay gotcha. i got kinda confused when i heard it was showing on vh1... did any of you guys watch it last night? i liked marty & ty's performance the best...

I couldn't believe that Suzie was in the bottom 3...i think she carried her own weight last night... and that really sucks that Brandon forgot the words... I think Jessica is the next to go if she doesn't step it up.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup..agreed on all counts. The top 4 for me are Ty, Marty, Mig and Jordis. The rest of them I can't see with InXS, including JD.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok I tried watching this show just once and didn't like it.

So tell me the secret for watching this show, how much booze do you need to consume before it's enjoyable?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

None...you just have to like the music, and watch the performances on Tuesday before watching the results on Wednesday.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yup..agreed on all counts. The top 4 for me are Ty, Marty, Mig and Jordis. The rest of them I can't see with InXS, including JD.


You seem to right on target with those picks. JD is good, but I think he'll end up shooting himself in the foot one too many times (he's already about there! :lol: ).


----------



## fparkin (May 30, 2005)

old brandon got booted for missing words to there songs opps


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you, INXS, for putting Jessica out of my misery!! :joy:

You can't sing the songs and sex appeal will only get ya so far, honey. :grin: The fans just didn't like ya, and obviously the band picked up on that for some reason. :shrug:


And what the hell was she always pointing at, anyway?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have to say that both of Mig's performances just blew me away. They were amazing!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Poor Marty finally went too hard.  Not that he's not good at what he does.  And nobody else could ever look as hot as him having black toenails. :sure: :lol: Somehow he just gets hotter every time I look at him! :new_color

And Mig was really hot too! :grin: Except I probably could've done without that little patch of zebra skin in the front of his pants. Made him look kinda... ummm ....... small.  Good performance though! 

Did I say Mig and Marty were hot?


----------



## sleephead (Jul 26, 2005)

i definitely loved their performances...i keep forgetting about the reality segment they have on vh1...i keep missing it... cant wait til this tues... JD IS GOING TO BE THE NEXT GO GET KICKED OFF! its been too long already! haha


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I'd have to say this week's VH1 segment was the funniest BY FAR!! !rolling

And someone tell me, at the end was JD sitting naked on top of what was left of his birthday cake, and then did Suzie come along and pick up one last bite after he got up?? EWWWW!!! :ewww: :lol:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Laverne said:


> Well, I'd have to say this week's VH1 segment was the funniest BY FAR!! !rolling
> 
> And someone tell me, at the end was JD sitting naked on top of what was left of his birthday cake, and then did Suzie come along and pick up one last bite after he got up?? EWWWW!!! :ewww: :lol:


Yeah I saw that too! :barf:

Also from this past week, i'm going to miss Ty, he was an amazing performer, I think J.D. should've gone before him. And what's up with Jordis just suddenly crumbling? I thought she had a real good chance at this and then in the last couple of weeks she's acting like a nervous high school girl in a talent show being judged by Simon.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, who else watched it?

Leave it to Marty to give the deep thoughts for the day...

"The forest will give us the answers..." 

I loved that song!! :grin:

I have to say, I also really loved JD's performance too!  I liked his original song also! :stickman:

But what I want to know -- WHY does Brooke Burke and her fake boobs  keep showing up in her pajamas???? :shrug:  :nono2:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah I liked JD's performance also, he is very talented, but I still don't like him! :lol: Personally I think he'd make a great solo artist, that way he never has to worry about "playing w/ others" which he seems to have a problem with. He seems to forget that while he is in a competition, he's auditioning to be in a band, not rock god of the universe. If I were INXS i'd worry about how "difficult" he'd be to work with no matter how talented he might be. Personally I think INXS will do just fine if they pick Marty, Mig or Suzie. I used to think Jordis also, but she seems to have lost all confidence in herself lately.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, I think Jordis is the one to leave this week just because she's gotton shaken up. I think either Marty or Mig will be chosen at this point.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, you guys were right. Jordis went home. But I think really even I could have sang Need You Tonight and Never Tear Us Apart better than her and Suzie. One by one, the girls are going home, but I personally just don't think it's a girl's place to front that band. And that's coming from ME! :shrug:

But how did you like JD's answer to what the band asked him? Something like - "I want to take the band into my heart, and give you guys back everything you've given me for the past 25 years." What a BS answer!!  I did appreciate the fact that he said something about not playing games anymore, and that's why he did better this week. Wish he'd cut out the BS answers though. :nono: 

I also wish they would have let Marty sing his song again also, just called it a tie..


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OH! And if I hear Dave Navarro say "Sweet Suzie McNeil" one more time, I think I'll just puke!!! :barf:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Damn...and here I really like Suzie these days. I can see her being part of INXS just as much as the 3 guys.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry, but a man has to front the band. Don't get me wrong, the women have been wonderful singers, but if INXS was coming to my town to play and either one was the singer I wouldn't go, they just don't get me excited. I don't care for JD and he did give them a BS answer. Actually he didn't even answer his question. However he did put on a very good show along with Marty. I thought MiG had a good chance until I saw his last performance. Although it was good, I just didn't felt he would fit the band, like he likes to do ballads. Marty, he's the one I'm rooting for. He likes to be "dark", but if INXS wants to go in a new direction and broaden their fan base, or create a new one, Marty looks like the best bet. jm2c


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't mind having a chick lead the band, but Suzie is no Gwen Stefani. I still can't believe they liked her Bohemian performance. She was not hitting those notes (same goes for Jordis's We Will Rock You). She had the range a little lower than how Freddie sang it.. but then again that's Freddie Mercury.

JD can bring in the young *and* the female crowd, but I think the band will opt out because of his attitude. I see him going solo in a year if he becomes the lead of INXS.

I am biased towards Mig, but I think Marty will take this.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I think JD had the best performance, and obviously the crowd loved him. I liked hearing his song again! It rocked! :dance:

But I'm SO GLAD we got to hear Trees again!!! :joy: I JUST LOVE THAT SONG! Only Marty could make the acoustic version of that song almost as exciting as the original.  It just makes me unable to sit still!! :icon_hroc

IMHO, Mig is TOO nice, Suzie won't be able to handle the press, and Marty's style, I think, unfortunately, will be found to be 'just not right for INXS'. Sure do like him, though!   But that just leaves JD by default! :shrug:

But something I didn't realize...

From the CBS site:


> Eighteen months [after the death of Michael Hutchence], with guest vocalist Terence Trent D'Arby, they performed before 90,000 people and a vast television audience to officially open Sydney's Olympic Stadium.


Terence Trent D'Arby? "Wishing Well"? Sorry, but !rolling!!! They play that song on We Are the 80's on VH1 Classic all the time, and I always thought of him as a Milli Vanilli wannabe! :lol: Can't picture him with them at all! :nono2:

...More digging uncovered the fact that the CD they've been plugging only includes songs from WEEKS ago! None of the 'good' stuff!! :ramblinon :icon_cry: :grrr:


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Laverne said:


> More digging uncovered the fact that the CD they've been plugging only includes songs from WEEKS ago! None of the 'good' stuff!!


I would imagine, because they started that promotion three weeks ago. I basically capture the audio through the receiver into GarageBand and make tracks like that. The only drawback is that I only started watching the week Ty was booted.

I think Mig will get it... they mostly focused on his background during their "interview" which means they are checking to see how professional the guy is. JD showed his family, Marty showed that there's a possibility he might be controlling (very slight in my opinion, considering he follows the band's suggestion regarding his performance).


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

airpolgas said:


> ... Marty showed that there's a possibility he might be controlling (very slight in my opinion, considering he follows the band's suggestion regarding his performance).


Yeah, he did use the words "patiently controlling", didn't he? Thanks! I knew there was another comment I wanted to make about that...

Hmmmmmm............ :scratchin


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I was so happy to see Mig in the bottom three finally, I thought it would be the perfect excuse for INXS to give him the axe. Not that I really have anything against Mig, but I just thought that he was probably the weakest of the four left. I mean they couldn't very well get rid of J.D. or Marty at this point since they've both got hit songs that are about to race up the charts that they've written. And well I didn't think they'd get rid of "Sweet Suzie" with that great voice of hers. Wow was I surprised! I guess you can't discount the power of Mig being a fellow Aussie for INXS. I mean he's good and I guess he has the right "look" but for example when he did "paint it black" the other night it sounded like to me he was doing a "braodway musical" version of it. Sure he's a great performer, I guess I don't see him being a great rocker though. Anyway I don't envy INXS's position, they've got a real tough call to make next week.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Mig did a real stinker job a few weeks ago and should definitely have been in the bottom 3. He's done extermely well since, and I agree that having a fellow Aussie in the group might work very well for INXS. He's very versatile due to his background and gives a great performance. He's also the oldest which would help him fit in.

I liked Jordis's voice better than Suzie's but didn't think either would fit INXS. Having a female lead vocalist would very much change the dynamic and identity of the entire group, including their songwriting, and while they were clearly toying with the idea, I didn't think INXS would select any of them.

Actually, I liked Jessica's voice very much, but she wouldn't have been a good fit with this group.

JD is a troublemaker. He's a good showman and singer, but I think he'll cause problems if he's selected. Marty might say he's "patiently controlling," but JD is the controller in the group. If he can't lead or others don't like his ideas, he'll go off on his own, as shown in the "team" exercise. His lack of practice on the new INXS song didn't show any individual initiative either.

I'm not sure how strong Marty's voice is. I wasn't impressed with his voice or breath control on Creep. He's been very good on other songs the past few weeks though.

So, all have flaws in my opinion, but which flaws will kill the deal??? :shrug: 

2 cents from a former music major and vocalist in several bands (from another lifetime, sigh)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

As much as I had a problem with J.D.'s personality at times I must admit tonight when he sang with the band, they sounded like INXS. With Marty they sounded good also, but it sounded like Marty with INXS. Hopefully J.D. will not let his occasional personality disorder ruin things. Plus it's not like Marty really loses out too much anyway, they offered him the spot of opening act on their world tour and i'm sure his song "Trees" is preparing to make an assault on the charts. Who knows if they don't charge outrageous ticket prices I might even go see this tour. Oh and as for Mig he sealed his fate when he chose Bohemian Rhapsody IMO. It just reminded me once again he's more of a "Broadway show type performer" than a rocker. And after he did it all I could think was well he did it well enough I suppose but I wasn't "wowed" as I was when Suzie did it. I'm sure w/ his looks and his Aussie heritage INXS would've loved to have been able to pick him, but in the end I really do think they did what was best for their band. I was thinking that if INXS wanted to maybe change a bit and try to be "relevant" among todays younger music fans they'd go with Marty, but if they wanted continue along the road they've been on since the early 80's they'd go with J.D. And honestly like I said at the beginning when J.D. was singing with them they were INXS the band we've known for all these years, so it's not too surprising they went the way they did. Plus now they can put "Pretty Vegas" on their album of course.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:dance07: :dance07: :dance07:



(BTW, I've been rooting for JD pretty much the whole time, ever since he sang California Dreamin'. Then when he came out with Pretty Vegas, the first time he sang it I thought he sounded just like them. )



tsmacro said:


> As much as I had a problem with J.D.'s personality at times I must admit tonight when he sang with the band, they sounded like INXS.


Agree 100%!!!

Also liked that new song, Easy, Easy. I couldn't get that out of my head the rest of the night!

:stickman:

One question I keep having, though... I guess Mark Burnett is aware of another band that needs a new lead singer...   What was all that about Season 2???  On the website it says they're considering a second season. Not sure it will work out for him the same way it did this time at all. Very  Did I say  ?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

One question I keep having, though... I guess Mark Burnett is aware of another band that needs a new lead singer...   What was all that about Season 2???  On the website it says they're considering a second season. Not sure it will work out for him the same way it did this time at all. Very  Did I say  ?[/QUOTE]

Oh there's any number of bands out there that have lost members, so i'm sure they'll have no problem getting a band on board if they decide to go for a season two. If you're thinking just of bands that have lost lead singers two that come to mind off the top of my head are Nirvana & Queen. I'm sure there are quite a few others out there as well. We'll see, from what I understand this show got half-way decent ratings but not great by any means, so it coming back is not a forgone conclusion to be sure.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

When viewing just the performances and not the personalities, JD was a clear winner. JD looked the part last night, and his stage presence was just great. This is another area (like in sports) where a "healthy" ego isn't necessarily a bad thing, and JD should do fine.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

INXS Hits Top 40 with 'Rock Star' Winner
(Friday, October 14 09:06 AM) 
LOS ANGELES (Zap2it.com) This find-a-new-singer-on-TV thing just might work out for INXS.
The veteran Aussie band, which selected its new lead singer on CBS' "Rock Star" this summer, found its latest single in the Billboard top 40 this week. The song, "Pretty Vegas," entered the Hot 100 singles chart at No. 37, the best debut ever for the band. It's also the only new song in the top 50 this week.

"Pretty Vegas" is the first song INXS recorded with new singer J.D. Fortune, the 31-year-old Canadian who beat out Marty Casey in the finale of "Rock Star" to win the frontman job. INXS has been without a full-time lead singer since the death of Michael Hutchence nearly eight years ago.


The Hot 100 chart measures the popularity of singles by a combination of radio airplay and sales data.
"Rock Star" was not a breakout hit for CBS this summer, but it gained a loyal following thanks largely to the strength of the 15 finalists vying for the spot in the band. Performance episodes averaged about 6.3 million viewers (the finale drew close to 8 million), while the results shows drew about 5.4 million.

INXS' album with Fortune, "Switch," is set to hit stores Tuesday, Nov. 29


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

So, who's going to go see them on their tour next year? INXS hits Denver on January 30th, and I've already picked up my tickets! I'm really excited to see them live with JD, and also to see Marty and his band open for them.

Not to mention that their ticket prices are about the most reasonably priced that I've seen for any act in years - the range being $65, $45 and $35 each, rather than the standard $250-$150-$100 that seems to be what everyone charges for concerts...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well looks like the closest they're getting to me is Chicago, which is about a three hour drive. A little farther than I really want to go. If they announce more dates and end up in Indianapolis or Fort Wayne, i'm sure i'll go!


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Not to mention that their ticket prices are about the most reasonably priced that I've seen for any act in years - the range being $65, $45 and $35 each, rather than the standard $250-$150-$100 that seems to be what everyone charges for concerts...


That is about what other similar acts are going for. Def Leppard (on the X Tour in 2003 and on their current tour now) tickets go for $45-$60 a ticket -- and they are still able to fill decent sized (8,000-15,000 seat) venues. Even without a reality-show. 

- John...


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Prices running $70 - $75 in New Jersey, and already sold out.


----------

